# VSL - Game Three - Celtics vs. Raptors [game over, boxscore in thread]



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td class="teams_white_labels" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*2006 VSL Roster*</td> </tr> <tr> <td><table class="roster_table" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="roster_labels"> <td width="28">*Num*</td> <td width="135">*Player*</td> <td width="25">*........**Pos*</td> <td width="40">*........**Height*</td> <td width="42">*.......**Weight*</td> <td width="55">*........**Birthdate*</td> <td>*.......**College / Year* </td> <td width="62">*Years Pro* </td> </tr> <tr class="roster_players"> <td class="roster_players" width="28">01 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="135">P.J. Tucker  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="25">*........*F </td> <td class="roster_players" width="40">*........*6-5 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="42">*........*225 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="55">*........*5/5/85 </td> <td class="roster_players">*.......*Texas  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="62">R </td> </tr> <tr class="roster_players"> <td class="roster_players" width="28">05 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="135">William Avery  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="25">*........*G </td> <td class="roster_players" width="40">*........*6-2 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="42">*........*195 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="55">*........*8/8/79 </td> <td class="roster_players">*........*Duke  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="62">3 </td> </tr> <tr class="roster_players"> <td class="roster_players" width="28">06 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="135">Jermaine Anderson  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="25">*........*G </td> <td class="roster_players" width="40">*........*6-2 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="42">*........*180 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="55">*........*2/8/83 </td> <td class="roster_players">*........*Fordham  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="62">R </td> </tr> <tr class="roster_players"> <td class="roster_players" width="28">07 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="135">James Maye  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="25">*........*F </td> <td class="roster_players" width="40">*........*6-6 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="42">*........*215 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="55">*........*1/9/81 </td> <td class="roster_players">*........*NC Greensboro  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="62">R </td> </tr> <tr class="roster_players"> <td class="roster_players" width="28">08 </td>  <td class="roster_players" width="135">Justin Gray  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="25">*........*G </td> <td class="roster_players" width="40">*........*6-2 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="42">*........*194 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="55">*........*3/31/84 </td> <td class="roster_players">*........*Wake Forest  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="62">R </td> </tr> <tr class="roster_players"> <td class="roster_players" width="28">10 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="135">Pape Sow  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="25">*........*F </td> <td class="roster_players" width="40">*........*6-10 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="42">*........*250 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="55">*........*11/22/81 </td> <td class="roster_players">*........*Cal-State Fullerton  </td>  <td class="roster_players" width="62">2 </td> </tr> <tr class="roster_players"> <td class="roster_players" width="28">11 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="135">Andrea Bargnani  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="25">*........*F </td> <td class="roster_players" width="40">*........*7-0 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="42">*........*250 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="55">*........*10/26/85 </td> <td class="roster_players">*........*Benetton Treviso  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="62">R </td> </tr> <tr class="roster_players"> <td class="roster_players" width="28">12 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="135">Andre Barrett  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="25">*........*G </td> <td class="roster_players" width="40">*........*5-10 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="42">*........*173 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="55">*........*2/21/82 </td> <td class="roster_players">*........*Seton Hall University  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="62">2 </td> </tr> <tr class="roster_players"> <td class="roster_players" width="28">14 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="135">Joey Graham  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="25">*........*F </td> <td class="roster_players" width="40">*........*6-7 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="42">*........*225 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="55">*........*6/11/82 </td> <td class="roster_players">*........*Oklahoma State  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="62">1 </td> </tr> <tr class="roster_players"> <td class="roster_players" width="28">28 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="135">Jermaine Bucknor  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="25">*........*F </td> <td class="roster_players" width="40">*........*6-7 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="42">*........*218 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="55">*........*11/1/83 </td> <td class="roster_players">*........*Richmond  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="62">R </td> </tr> <tr class="roster_players"> <td class="roster_players" width="28">31 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="135">Velimir Radinovic  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="25">*........*C </td> <td class="roster_players" width="40">*........*7-0 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="42">*........*250 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="55">*........*1/17/81 </td> <td class="roster_players">*........*Ohio State  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="62">R </td> </tr> <tr class="roster_players"> <td class="roster_players" width="28">33 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="135">Kris Humphries  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="25">*........*F </td> <td class="roster_players" width="40">*........*6-9 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="42">*........*235 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="55">*........*2/6/85 </td> <td class="roster_players">*........*Minnesota  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="62">2 </td> </tr> <tr class="roster_players"> <td class="roster_players" width="28">42 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="135">Terence Dials  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="25">*........*C </td> <td class="roster_players" width="40">*........*6-9 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="42">*........*260 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="55">*........*7/15/83 </td> <td class="roster_players">*........*Ohio State  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="62">R </td> </tr> <tr class="roster_players"> <td class="roster_players" width="28">52 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="135">Samaki Walker  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="25">*........*F </td> <td class="roster_players" width="40">*........*6-9 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="42">*........*250 </td> <td class="roster_players" width="55">*........*2/25/76 </td> <td class="roster_players">*........*Louisville  </td> <td class="roster_players" width="62">10 </td> </tr> </tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: VSL - Game Three - Celtics [1-1] vs. Raptors [1-1]*

I'm not stapling **** to my back this time.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: VSL - Game Three - Celtics [1-1] vs. Raptors [1-1]*

Sounds like a good plan. 
Why did you last time???? :biggrin:


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: VSL - Game Three - Celtics [1-1] vs. Raptors [1-1]*



cgcatsfan said:


> Sounds like a good plan.
> Why did you last time???? :biggrin:


Look at the Clippers thread. Second page.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: VSL - Game Three - Celtics [1-1] vs. Raptors [1-1]*

The Celtics won by 49 points [111-62] and they rested for the fourth quarter.

Egad.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: VSL - Game Three - Celtics [1-1] vs. Raptors [1-1]*



> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#00611b">*Boston Celtics*</td> </tr> <tr> <td><table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">*MIN...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">*FGM-A**...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">*3PM-A**...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">*FTM-A**...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">*OREB**...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">*DREB**...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">*REB**...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">*AST**...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">*STL**...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">*BLK**...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">*TO**...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">*PF**...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">00</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Leon Powe, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">16*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-5*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-6*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">11</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">04</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Ryan Gomes, N/A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">24*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">7-9*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">8-8*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">7*...*</td>  <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">22</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">05</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Gerald Green, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">24*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">8-12*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-4*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-7*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">23</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">07</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Al Jefferson, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">25*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-5*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-3*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">7*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">09</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Rajon Rondo, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">25*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-5*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-4*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">13</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Allan Ray, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">25*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">7-11*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-5*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">18</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">27</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Dwayne Jones, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-6*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">30</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Sebastian Telfair, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">27*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-6*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-4*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-6*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">37</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Kevin Hamilton, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">51</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Wes Wilkinson, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-2*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">52</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Akin Akingbala, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">*FGM-A*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">*3PM-A*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">*FTM-A*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">*OREB*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">*DREB*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">*REB*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">*AST*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">*STL*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">*BLK*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">*TO*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">*PF*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" colspan="2" align="center"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">35-58*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">3-11*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">38-50*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">8*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">28*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">36*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">20*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">9*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">4*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">11*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">45*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">111</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" colspan="3"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">60.3%*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">27.3%*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">76.0%*...*</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" colspan="9"> </td> </tr> </tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: VSL - Game Three - Celtics [1-1] vs. Raptors [1-1]*

Ryan Gomes - 22/9 [7-9] with one steal [six fouls] in only 24 minutes.
Gerald Green - 23/4 [8-12] with two steals [five fouls] in only 24 minutes.
Allan Ray - 18/1/1 [7-11] with two steals [four fouls] in only 25 minutes.
Sebastian Telfair - 9/3/*10* with one steal, only two turnovers [only one foul] in 27 minutes.
Rajon Rondo - 13/1/6 [5-5] with one steal, one block, only one turnover [*eight* fouls] in 25 minutes.
Al Jefferson - 8/9/1 [3-5] with one block, two turnovers [six fouls] in 25 minutes.
Leon Powe - 11/5 [3-5] with one steal [six fouls] in 16 minutes.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Celtics, Green soar over Raptors
> 
> *Dennis Rogers*
> July 11, 2006





> The Boston Celtics outplayed the Toronto Raptors in every way possible, easily beating the Raptors, 111-62. The Celtics outscored the Raptors in every quarter in the blowout win.  Gerald Green paced the Celtics in scoring with 23 points (8-12 FG, 6-7 FT) and four rebounds, while Ryan Gomes had 22 points (7-9 FG, 8-8 FT) and nine rebounds. Allan Ray pitched in 18 points (7-11 FG) and Rajon Rondo had 13 points (5-5 FG) and six assists.
> 
> The Celtics raced out to a 30-17 lead after one quarter, a 60-39 halftime lead and a 94-49 lead after three quarters.
> 
> The Celtics finished the game shooting 60 percent (35-58 FG), while the Raptors shot a lowly 31 percent (18-59 FG). Boston forced Toronto into 23 turnovers, resulting in a 23-4 advantage in points off of turnovers.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: VSL - Game Three - Celtics vs. Raptors [boxscore in thread]*

You can just tell from the stats and how well balanced the team was, Telfair had a great impact on the game. He can score but when he plays like this, the players will love him as will the audience. His passing flair is similar to Pistol Pete.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: VSL - Game Three - Celtics vs. Raptors [boxscore in thread]*

Ten assists and two TOs for Telfair. Six assists and one TO for Rondo. 16 to 3 A/TO ratio of the point guards. That's pretty exciting stuff. I also like the boards and only two TOs from Big Al.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

If Green played every game against the Raptors, he'd be an MVP Candidate.


OT: Agoo, why do you have an avatar of the biggest flopper at the WC?


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> OT: Agoo, why do you have an avatar of the biggest flopper at the WC?


Because he is world's best. God.


(that has to be said in a Napoleon Dynamite voice to be effective)


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> If Green played every game against the Raptors, he'd be an MVP Candidate.
> 
> 
> OT: Agoo, why do you have an avatar of the biggest flopper at the WC?


You would have to read the whole thing to get it.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Telfair again last night showed why we are lucky to have him. A pass first guard (who also knows _how_ to pass)? He is going to be very nice for us.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

Green's tomahawk killed Bargnani


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

It's summer league so let's have some fun:

Bassy to Green between the legs dunk.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

game highlights


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I can't stand that announcer.

Telfair is an amazing playmaker.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Premier said:


> I can't stand that announcer.


agreed.



Premier said:


> Telfair is an amazing playmaker.


yup!


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

its not and1


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

So, because this is not And 1, there is to be NO flashy, skillfull passes, dunks, dribbles, anything?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Causeway said:


> It's summer league so let's have some fun:
> 
> Bassy to Green between the legs dunk.


Man, I wish I could watch that. I HATE dial-up.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

KingHandles said:


> So, because this is not And 1, there is to be NO flashy, skillfull passes, dunks, dribbles, anything?


There should always be that stuff. Just not that moron yelling in the background. Its worse than that idiot who does the Pistons games.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Game highlights via youtube.

Bassy = that dude.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

That has to be the worst announcer I've ever heard.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> There should always be that stuff. Just not that moron yelling in the background. Its worse than that idiot who does the Pistons games.


My bad...I didn't realize that's what he was talking about.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> There should always be that stuff. Just not that moron yelling in the background. Its worse than that idiot who does the Pistons games.


The Heat announcer is the worst by far.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> There should always be that stuff. Just not that moron yelling in the background. Its worse than that idiot who does the Pistons games.



I agree whole heartedly. If I was a player or coach in that game, I'd pretty well demand that that idiot STFU. That was unbearable - had to turn the sound off to watch what was a pretty good highlight film.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

So maybe we should forget AI, and stand pat with Telfair. 

Whaddy'all think?? It crossed my mind when we picked him up.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DE-TRIOT BASKET-BALL!!!

I enjoy that, but this idiot is retarded. I had to stop watching the video because of it.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

ok so i am almost finished watching this game on nbatv and at the request of prem im going to give my thoughts on the gameplay and not just off the stats...


Telfair: OH MY GOD...this guy was making passes to players that he had no business making...they were INCREDIBLE...anytime someone was open they got the ball whether it was on the fast break or in the half court set or a ridiculous ally to gerald...he had no easy assists out of the 10...i found myself saying "wow" after every assist and i am now sold on him after just seeing one game..he had 5 assists in the first 8 minutes of the game before even attempting a shot...pierce is going to LOVE playing with him...if hes not the starting pg in the fall ill burn down the garden myself

Rondo: almost as amazing as telfair...lightning quick when he goes to the basket and finished with an amazing up and under once where he was in the air forever...great defense and now i see why the cs wanted him over marcus williams...love him

Gomes: the usual beastly performance...absolutely dominating at times noone could stop him

Allen Ray: much more than a jump shooter...at least in this game...his dribbling impressed me and his ability to get to the basket impressed me as well...this guy wasnt drafted??? wtf??

Gerald: dominated offensively especially in the first half...hit fade aways, 3s as well as dunks...still no defense but ill give him a little more time before i get on him about that...great showing

Al: ugh...al...the only player that didnt impress me...he had an average game...sure the numebrs look OK but he should be dominating against this competition...samaki walker was bodying him and shuting him down...im very dissappointed


and the overall team defense was phenomenal...these guys looked like they could play an nba team and win...they started telfair and rondo in the same backcourt and they played off each other very well...id actually be curious to see how that would work in the regular season with paul starting at the 3...rondo can defend 2s in this league...at least from what i saw tonight...

i know this is all premature and its only after one game but im very happy with what i saw and very optimistic...ill let ya'll know what i think about game 4 when i watch it on monday


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback AW. Overall sounds good. Not great on Al but hopfully something will kick his *** into gear. Glad you got to see some of Bassy. I am excited we have him. And I am very happy on what I am hearing on Rondo. Wish I got to see some VSL games.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

By the way how do you know what time/day games will be on NBATV?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/nba_tv/summer_060707.html


there u go...and they usually show replays during the day as well so for the next couple of weeks nbatv will constantly be playing summer league games


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Thanks for the feedback AW. Overall sounds good. Not great on Al but hopfully something will kick his *** into gear. Glad you got to see some of Bassy. I am excited we have him. And I am very happy on what I am hearing on Rondo. Wish I got to see some VSL games.


Antoine Walker was the Al catalyst in Al's rookie season.  Make it happen Danny.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Thanks AW. 

No thanks Aqua.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Antoine Walker was the Al catalyst in Al's rookie season.  Make it happen Danny.




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------

